# The first real estate



## ScottishBroon (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Guys, 

Was wondering if you could help has anyone heard of the above company in Dubai as about to transfer a large su of money for a property and want to check that it exists and is good etc? 

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ScottishBroon said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if you could help has anyone heard of the above company in Dubai as about to transfer a large su of money for a property and want to check that it exists and is good etc?
> 
> Thanks


Have you not researched the company before getting to the poiunt of making a payment to them?


----------



## ScottishBroon (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Thanks for getting back to me, they have a website that looks ok but just wanted to check to see if anyone has had any dealings with them


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ScottishBroon said:


> Hi Thanks for getting back to me, they have a website that looks ok but just wanted to check to see if anyone has had any dealings with them


Regret I cant help, but I would caution against parting with money of your only experience of them is a web site that looks OK


----------



## dubaiscribe (Nov 26, 2007)

*ScottishBroon*

I lived in Dubai for eight years until last year and have never heard of this company. 

By the way, I personally wouldn't buy a property in Dubai as there's little or no enforceable property law and you could end up losing all your money, which has actually happened.


----------



## Kilani (Jul 31, 2007)

ScottishBroon said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Was wondering if you could help has anyone heard of the above company in Dubai as about to transfer a large su of money for a property and want to check that it exists and is good etc?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, what is there website? maybe I can help! Im working for an international Real estate company "Engel & Voelkers". let me know what you are interested in and I'll find it for you!


----------

